# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Ποιοτικός σταθεροποιητής τάσης για όλο το σπίτι ???

## Ulysses

Εχω το γνωστό πρόβλημα,βλάβη σε ψυγείο & πλυντήριο απο αυξομειώσεις τάσης δικτύου.

Απορίες..
1)Υπάρχει σταθεροποιητής τάσης που να μπαίνει πριν τον ηλεκτρολογικό πίνακα και να σηκώνει ότι έχω σπίτι 2 πλυντήρια+φούρνο+μικρότερες συσκευές κτλ?Θα ήθελα τιμή-μάρκα για κάτι ποιοτικό..

2)Αν βολεύει περισσότερο η λύση ενός για κάθε συσκευή,υπάρχει κάποιος "σοβαρός" σταθεροποιητής και τι προδιαγραφών θα είναι του πλυντηρίου και τι μίας τηλεοράσεως?Μάρκα-τιμή ποιοτικού?

Ευχαριστώ..

----------


## klik

Μπορείς να βάλεις κάποιον "επιτηρητή τάσης δικτύου" για να μην βάλεις σταθεροποιητή για όλο το σπίτι.

----------


## Ulysses

Διαβάζοντας εδώ 

http://www.4myhouse.gr/122/3/103/%CE...8D%CF%83%CE%B7.

φαίνεται καλό αλλά..

-το έχει δουλέψει κανένας να μας πει εντυπώσεις?
-Τότε γιατί δεν βάζουν όλοι και να καταργήσουν τους σταθεροποιητές?
-Μειονεκτήματα?

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Εχω έναν σταθεροποιητή 2000W ο οποίος είναι κατασκευασμένος από μια Ελληνική βιοτεχνία,
και έχει βάρος 20 κιλά.
Έχει εξι μετασχηματιστές μέσα και έναν τεράστιο καθώς και ένα πλήθος τρανζίστορ σε ψυκτρες.   
Οταν ηταν σε χρήση προστάτευε ιατρικό εξοπλισμό από ιδιωτικό εργαστήριο.

Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι δεν μπαίνει σε ράγα πίνακα. 
Το δεύτερο σίγουρο είναι οτι μόνο από τα υλικά που βλέπω μέσα, το κόστος κατασκευής ξεπερνά τα 400€ . 

Για αυτό πες πόσα θες να ξοδέψεις για προστασία, ώστε να πάρεις ανάλογες συμβουλές.

----------


## Ulysses

Το πολύ 500€..

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι οι σταθεροποιητές υπολογιστών δεν είναι κατασκευασμένοι να διαχειρίζονται φορτία κινητήρων, και έτσι είναι αδύναμα για την περίπτωση σου. 
Αυτό που εχω είναι 2KW αλλά πραγματικά. 
Υπάρχουν και μεγαλύτερα σε 4-6-8KW αλλά όχι στα λεφτά που διαθέτεις.
Καλό θα ήταν να δεις τις ταμπέλες από τα μηχανήματα σου, τα αναγραφόμενα Watt, έτσι ώστε να βρεις τι μέγεθος μηχανήματος χρειάζεσαι.

----------


## moutoulos

Οδυσσέα όταν λέει αυτό:





> Αν η τάση εξακολουθεί να βρίσκεται εκτός ορίων, ο επιτηρητής «κόβει» την  παροχή της εγκατάστασης 
> ώστε να προστατεύσει τις συσκευές. Όταν η τάση  επανέλθει στις συνηθισμένες τιμές τότε ο επιτηρητής 
> «ανοίγει» την  τροφοδοσία και όλα ξαναρχίζουν να λειτουργούν κανονικά.



... σε σχέση με την προσαρμογή που κάνει ο σταθεροποιητής στην επιθυμητή τάση, εσένα ποιο σου 
φαίνεται πιο σωστό/λογικό?. Γιατί εμένα ο επιτηρητής δεν μου κάνει. Αν πχ η τάση στο "δίκτυο" μου 
είναι μεταβαλλόμενη κατά +/- 10VAC (210-230VAC), ή θα πρέπει να το δεχθώ, ή να ρυθμιστεί να "κόβει",
πράγμα πιστεύω που δεν το θέλουμε, μιας και θα είναι ενοχλητικό. 

Ενώ ο σταθεροποιητής δεν σε ενοχλεί ποτέ, προσπαθεί να κρατήσει την επιθυμητή τάση εξόδου, χωρίς 
να υπάρχει κίνδυνος να κλείσει. Εγώ για παράδειγμα έχω στα Audio/Home HiFi/DVD/Video/TFT TV,
κοινώς στο Audio/Video ράφι, αυτόν εδώ  τον σταθεροποιητή, ο οποίος είναι αρκετά καλός για την 
τιμή του. Κρατάει την τάση ότι και να γίνει απο 215-225VAC (220 +/- 5VAC). Μοναδικό μειονέκτημα
για μένα, είναι ο έλεγχος στο "τύλιγμα" του γίνεται με Relay. Αυτό είναι αρνητικό όταν το βράδυ έχεις
διακυμάνσεις, και έχεις ησυχία ακούς τον (τους) Relay's. Υπάρχουν και με TRIAC, χωρίς θόρυβο, αλλά
έχουν και άλλη τιμή. Υπάρχει μεγάλη γκάμα, εσύ μπορείς να κοιτάξεις πχ αυτόν , και να πάρεις 2 ή 3
και να τους προσαρμόσεις ανάλογα. Το να πάρεις έναν τεράστιο, πιστεύω δεν σε συμφέρει. 

Οι παραπάνω που σου υπέδειξα ασφαλώς και δεν είναι οι καλύτεροι. Δεν είναι όμως και οι χειρότεροι.
Απλά για τα λεφτά τους είναι "μάνα".

----------

Hulk (26-08-12)

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Ζήτω η πατρίδα !!   :Biggrin:

----------


## ultra

Φυσικα υπαρχει και ο τυπος "servo", που δεν ειναι τιποτα αλλο απο ενα variac ελεγχομενο απο μοτερ.

Δεν εχει τους θορυβους του ρελε, αλλα συνηθως οι τερματικες επαφες του υποφερουν.

Θεωρειται καλυτερος σε σχεση με αυτους που εχουν πολλα δευτερευοντα και ρελε μεταγωγης.

----------

Hulk (26-08-12), 

moutoulos (26-08-12)

----------


## Ulysses

Επειδή δεν έχω ιδέα απο καταναλώσεις,αυτός ο Kebo 5000W τι συσκευές σηκώνει στο περίπου ταυτόχρονα?φούρνο+πλυντήριο ρούχων?

----------


## moutoulos

Θα σου απαντήσω με ένα Link. Αυτό 

Αν και δεν ανταποκρίνεται 100%, γιατί κάποια μοντέλα δεν είναι έτσι, 
αλλά είναι πάρα πολύ κοντά ...

Η κουζίνα/Φουρνος, θα είναι απο μόνος του 5KW αν τα ανοίξεις όλα
("μάτια"). Οπότε δεν νομίζω να μπορείς να βάλεις ένα και στα δυο.
Μπορείς να βάλεις όμως όλα τα υπόλοιπα σε ένα. Δηλαδή, π.πιάτων,
ψυγείο, mixer, ... 5KW. 

Ότι και να κάνεις πάντως, βγάλε "ενισχυμένη μπρίζα" που να είναι εκτός
"σταθεροποιητή" γιατί ποτέ δεν ξέρεις πότε θα σου χρειαστεί ...

----------


## p.gabr

> Φυσικα υπαρχει και ο τυπος "servo", που δεν ειναι τιποτα αλλο απο ενα variac ελεγχομενο απο μοτερ.
> 
> Δεν εχει τους θορυβους του ρελε, αλλα συνηθως οι τερματικες επαφες του υποφερουν.
> 
> Θεωρειται καλυτερος σε σχεση με αυτους που εχουν πολλα δευτερευοντα και ρελε μεταγωγης.



Αυτο που λει ο κωστας ειναι το καλλυτερο απο ολα
Ειχαμε κατασκευασει παλαιοτερα στην δουλεια μου,τριφασικα ,οπου το χρημα δεν ηταν εμποδιο
Δεν ξερω εαν μπορειτε να καταλαβετε για 5 κιλοβατ για τι ογκο βαριακ και μ/τ μιλαμε

Το μονο μειονεκτημα εκτος του χρηματος και του ογκου(τουλαχιστον το μεγεθος πληντηριου) ειναι οτι δεν ειχε αμεση ανταποκριση για στιγμιαιες μεταβολες

Μαλλον θα πρεπει να μεινεις με το προβλημα γιατι ειναι φθηνοτερο να πετας ενα ψυγειο το χρονο

υ.γ
 γιατι να τροφοδοτησει και την κουζινα; Αυτη δυσκολα καιγεται απο υπερταση

----------


## moutoulos

> υ.γ
>  γιατι να τροφοδοτησει και την κουζινα; Αυτη δυσκολα καιγεται απο υπερταση



Σωστό ..., δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να βάλεις και εκεί σταθεροποιητή (Οδυσσέα).
 Γειά σου Παναγιώτη ...

----------


## JOUN

Ρε παιδια τα συγχρονα ηλεκτρονικα(υπολογιστες,τηλεορασεις   κλπ) εχουν ολα παλμοτροφοδοτικα που δεν χαμπαριαζουν απο πτωση τασης.Τα υπολοιπα φορτια οπως κουζινα θερμοσιφωνο λαμπες κλπ δεν παθαινουν τιποτα απο πτωση η  υπερταση μεσα στα ορια που μπορει  να δουλεψει ενας επιτηρητης.Αυτο που κυριολεκτικα "ρημαζει" τις συσκευες ειναι η ταλαντωση στην οποιοα πεφτει το δικτυο οταν επανερχεται η ταση μετα απο μια διακοπη..Εκει γινεται το ελα να δεις μεχρι να σταματησουν τα διαφορα μεταβατικα φαινομενα και εκει την πατανε οι διαφορες ηλεκτρονικες συσκευες..
Φυσικα εκει δεν θα σε προστατεψει ο σταθεροποιητης.Για μενα η καλυτερη λυση ειναι ενα ρελε με ενα χρονικο ωστε μετα απο διακοπη να καθυστερει καμμια 10αρια δευτερολεπτα να παρει μπροστα..
Επισης χρειαζεσαι ενα καλο αντικεραυνικο σε συνδυασμο με πολυ καλη γειωση γιατι οι κρουστικες υπερτασεις που παραγει ο  κεραυνος  ειναι μια αλλη πονεμενη ιστορια καταστροφης ηλεκτρονικων..

----------

xrhstosmp (26-08-12)

----------


## vasilllis

https://marex.skroutzstore.gr/p.Stat...ss.423435.html

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> ............................Αυτο που κυριολεκτικα "ρημαζει" τις συσκευες ειναι η ταλαντωση στην οποιοα πεφτει το δικτυο οταν επανερχεται η ταση μετα απο μια διακοπη..Εκει γινεται το ελα να δεις μεχρι να σταματησουν τα διαφορα μεταβατικα φαινομενα και εκει την πατανε οι διαφορες ηλεκτρονικες συσκευες..
> Φυσικα εκει δεν θα σε προστατεψει ο σταθεροποιητης....................................  ν..



 Γιώργο, οι σταθεροποιητές που αναφέρει ο Γρηγόρης είναι με χρονικό καθυστέρησης.

----------


## moutoulos

> Για μενα η καλυτερη λυση ειναι ενα ρελε με ενα χρονικο ωστε μετα απο διακοπη 
> να καθυστερει καμμια 10αρια δευτερολεπτα να παρει μπροστα..



Ακριβώς. Οι σταθεροποιητές που έχω δείξει παραπάνω αυτό κάνουν. Έχουν ένα κουμπάκι που σου δίνει 
την δυνατότητα, να επιλέξεις το χρόνο ενεργοποίησή του (Delay σε περίπου 5sec ή 1min) απο την στιγμή 
που θα έρθει κανονική τάση. Το δικό μου είναι 6sec ή 60sec/1min.

----------

Hulk (27-08-12)

----------


## JOUN

Μαλιστα..Το συστημα ρελε-χρονικο ομως χωραει στον πινακα,ενω ο σταθεροποιητης οχι.Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι μπορει να παθει ο υπολογιστης η η τηλεοραση αν παρουν ας πουμε 180V ετσι κιαλλιως δουλευουν απο τα 90..

----------


## vasilllis

> Μαλιστα..Το συστημα ρελε-χρονικο ομως χωραει στον πινακα,ενω ο σταθεροποιητης οχι.Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι μπορει να παθει ο υπολογιστης η η τηλεοραση αν παρουν ας πουμε 180V ετσι κιαλλιως δουλευουν απο τα 90..



oταν παρει 300 ομως?

----------


## JOUN

Γιατι αν παρει 300 θα τον προστατεψει ο σταθεροποιητης;Με μια προχειρη ματια βλεπω οτι ολοι εχουν ανω οριο 270 το πολυ 280..
Επισης στην συντριπτικη πλειοψηφια εχουμε υποταση(λογω φορτιων, ανεπαρκειας δικτυου κλπ ) και οχι υπερταση..
Για να εχουμε υπερταση πρεπει να υπαρχει προβλημα στην ρυθμιση του Μ/Σ μεσης στον υποσταθμο ενω για υποταση αρκει να ειναι μεσημερι σε τουριστικο μερος με ολα τα κλιματιστικα,μαγαζια ταβερνες κλπ σε λειτουργια κατι πολυ συνηθισμενο.

Υ.Γ Μην μου πεις για προβλημα στον ουδετερο κλπ γιατι αυτο ειναι αλλου παπα ευαγγελιο και εκει γ@μι@τε το συμπαν..

----------


## vasilllis

μα ο σταθεροποιητης δουλευει σαν ups. οσο μπορει να σταθεροποιησει την ταση (ας πουμε 170-260) την σταθεροποιει.Αν δεν μπορει κοβει την εξοδο του.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Μια πιθανώς "άσχετη" αλλά φθηνή ιδέα:
Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να τροφοδοτήσει τα ευαίσθητα ηλεκτρονικά του που έχουν τροφοδοτικά switching "παγκοσμίου λειτουργίας" (90-240VAC) μέσα από έναν μετασχηματιστή 1:0.75 δηλαδή τυπική είσοδο 230VAC και έξοδο 175VAC; Επιπλέον ένα delay-on στον πίνακα για μικρή καθυστέρηση μετά από διακοπή ρεύματος για να σταθεροποιηθεί το δίκτυο.

Ερώτηση για τον Οδυσσέα: το πρόβλημα/καταστροφές παρουσιάζεται και στα διπλανά σπίτια;
gV

----------


## JOUN

Γιωργο δεν βλεπω που θα εξυπηρετησει αυτο..για πες το σκεπτικο σου..(αν βρουμε η τελος παντων κατασκευασουμε τετοιον Μ/Σ)

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Γιωργο δεν βλεπω που θα εξυπηρετησει αυτο..για πες το σκεπτικο σου..(αν βρουμε η τελος παντων κατασκευασουμε τετοιον Μ/Σ)



Οπως έγραψες παραπάνω, τα σύγχρονα ηλεκτρονικά δεν έχουν πρόβλημα από την πτώση τάσης. Στην περίπτωση όμως που μια υπέρταση >270VAC μείνει για αρκετό χρόνο (ίσως και >1 λεπτό) τα παλμοτροφοδοτικά μάλλον θα έχουν πρόβλημα. Με χρήση μετασχηματιστή 230/175 θα είχαμε τάση max. 230VAC με αρκετά μειονεκτήματα (όγκος, κλπ.) αλλά λόγω ύπαρξης του πυρήνα θα φιλτράρει θορύβους υψηλής συχνότητας. Σίγουρα δεν είναι λύση για πλυντήριο ...

Βέβαια τα παραπάνω είναι "πατέντες" και σίγουρα το πρόβλημα θα έχει λυθεί από τις εταιρείες που παράγουν UPS.
gV

----------


## JOUN

Μαλιστα τωρα το καταλαβα.Παντως εξακολουθω να υποστηριζω οτι υπερτασεις και μαλιστα τοσο μεγαλες ειναι πολυ σπανιες.
Ακομη δεν μο εχουν πει:"Ελα να δεις τι γινεται με την ταση,οι λαμπες αναβουν πολυ δυνατα και καιγονται πολυ γρηγορα",αντιθετα παρα πολλες φορες(ιδιως το καλοκαιρι) πηγαινω και μετραω ταση 205V και κατω..

----------

